# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > ExtJS >  مبتدی

## MicrosoftH@ymail.com

سلام دوستان من که تازه میخوام Extjs رو یاد بگیرم نرم افزاری چیزی داره باید نصب بکنم چی میخواد

----------


## mdssoft

سلام. نه خیر نرم افزاری نداره ، مگر اینکه بخوای Designer ش رو بخری. یعنی یه محیط ویندوز اپلیکیشن که توش طراحی میکنی و اون خروجی کدهای Extjs یا همون Sencha رو بهت میده. البته نسخه آنلاین هم داره : http://www.projectspace.nl/
اما من پیشنهاد میکنم به جای استفاده از Extjs بری حسابی jQuery رو مسلط شی. 
تجربه خودم : من تسلط خوبی روی Ext.Net (یه کامپوننت برای .Net هست تا از Sencha استفاده کنند) دارم. پروژه بزرگی رو هم روی Ext.Net بردیم. اما به شدت Performance کمی دارد و ایجاد تغییرات در کنترل های Sencha نیازمند کدنویسی های زیادی با جاوااسکریپت هست. برای همین پروژه رو بردیم روی jQuery و معادل بعضی از کنترل های Ext.Net رو که نیاز داشتیم با jQuery درآوردیم.
مثلا TreeView با قابلیت فیلترینگش
الان پروژه از لحاظ کارایی خوب شده

موفق باشی

----------

